# The Curse Of The Golden Flower



## jenii (Jan 14, 2007)

You guys need to see this movie. The story/ending was kinda "meh," in fact I didn't like it at all, but...

THE MAKEUP, you guys. It was so beautiful! I found myself wanting every e/s and l/s that the women were wearing, especially Gong Li. They used a lot of gold on her, and it looked really stunning.

So, honestly? I wouldn't see it expecting any great or moving story (IMO, Yimou has really lost his touch, or maybe he just sold out), but if you want to see beautiful costumes and fantastic makeup, GO. It is worth the price of admission just to see what everyone was wearing. Visually, it was amazing.

Only one aspect of the story actually moved me, and it was Prince Jai. He really loved his mother, and would do anything for her. He broke my heart. Otherwise, I wasn't feeling the story much. Your results may vary, though. Definitely check it out.


----------



## NFTP (Jan 15, 2007)

Compared to the other movies that I have seen in the theatre this year, I really liked this movie. I actually commented to my boyfriend "Oh my gosh, shes (gong li) is so sweaty and shes crying but her eyeshadow is still perfect" haha. I agree that the costumes were hot. also, the scenery and set were absolutely beautiful. also, if you are a jay chou fan, he is looking hot in this movie. i didnt even know it was him until the credits were rolling. for people that like action, watching other families drama, and beautiful costumes- i recommend this movie.


----------

